# fuel running over .....



## fsteyer (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi ... I get fuel running out of the primer and air filter. I took the carb apart and looked at the float in the fuel bowl, etc ..... everything looks good and the float moves freely. I check the needle seat by blowing into the fuel intake and the needle seals fine with the float up.
Done this 3x now, same result ..... fuel everywhere!
Any suggestion would be appreciated.
btw ... the unit is a Sears Craftsman EAGER-1 lawnmower with a HONDA engine. I couldn't find a replacement carb on the SEARS site. If anyone knows where I can get one I'd appreciate it.

Thanks ....


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Is the tank at an higher elevation than the top of the float bowl? Could be that the float tab has been tampered with and is set so hig h that fuel can not raise it high enough to seat the needle. As a rough rule of thumb, if you do not have the float adjustment specs, turn the carb upside down and bend the tab on the float until it is nearly level. I do not know if the float is hollow or not, but if it is it may be leakink fuel into itself and will not rise enough, if at all, to cut off fuel flow. You can put the float in a cup of gas and see if it sinks. If it sinks only a little, push it to the bottom and watch for air bubbles. In most all cases, carbs are repairable. They usually cost a lot.


----------



## general71 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Honda carb*



fsteyer said:


> Hi ... I get fuel running out of the primer and air filter. I took the carb apart and looked at the float in the fuel bowl, etc ..... everything looks good and the float moves freely. I check the needle seat by blowing into the fuel intake and the needle seals fine with the float up.
> Done this 3x now, same result ..... fuel everywhere!
> Any suggestion would be appreciated.
> btw ... the unit is a Sears Craftsman EAGER-1 lawnmower with a HONDA engine. I couldn't find a replacement carb on the SEARS site. If anyone knows where I can get one I'd appreciate it.
> ...


http://planopower.com
That's where I get my Honda small engine parts.


----------



## fsteyer (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks for the reply ... I'll check into all that.


----------

